# Maignan: ci vuole cautela. Se sarà lesione...



## admin (20 Dicembre 2022)

La GDS in edicola conferma le numerose news già riferite ieri su Maignan e aggiunge: quello che è successo a Dubai spiega bene la situazione. Nei primi giorni di ritiro Mike Maignan faticava in palestra nella prima parte di allenamento, e poi volava in campo per qualche tuffo tra i pali. Ieri è sbucato dagli spogliatoi per qualche chiacchiera con il d.t. Maldini ma ha evitato di mettere alla prova il polpaccio sinistro. La dimostrazione che il percorso di recupero ha subito un rallentamento: la possibilità di rivederlo alla ripresa del campionato è svanita. E non è tutto: lo staff medico non fa previsioni sui tempi di recupero, occorrerà un monitoraggio costante. Già nelle prossime ore, dopo il rientro in Italia (oggi la partenza) verranno verificate le sue condizioni con nuovi esami. Nel frattempo Maignan non prenderà parte alla trasferta con la Salernitana e per le successive gare resta l’interrogativo. Cautela L’unica strada che il Milan intende seguire è quella della massima cautela: Mike si era fermato a fine settembre in nazionale; a ottobre la ricaduta. Questa non è l’ennesima recidiva ma il caso di un muscolo che non risponde come i medici si sarebbero aspettati. La certezza è che non verranno affrettati i tempi, i prossimi 10-15 giorni saranno decisivi per definire una strategia: se Mike sarà pronto subito, bene. Nel frattempo Tatarusanu o Mirante. Altrimenti, si dovesse arrivare a metà gennaio, il club potrebbe provare ad anticipare l’arrivo di Marco Sportiello dall’Atalanta, ora previsto da svincolato per giugno. Servirebbe un accordo con i nerazzurri: ostacolo superabile.

*Pioli su Maignan e altri temi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...detto-ci-crediamo-maignan-leao-giroud.123266/

*Tuttosport: è allarme Maignan. Il muscolo non reagisce come ci si aspettava. Il portiere continua ad avere fastidi al polpaccio già infortunato due volte. Se gli esami evidenzieranno lesioni, si andrà sul mercato. La speranza del Milan è di recuperare Maignan per il match contro la Roma. La situazione di Sportiello QUI -) * Sportiello: muro Dea. Origi: arriva il sostituto?


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2022)

Beh,penso che per raggiungere il vero obiettivo,cioè il 4 posto,si può tirare a campare con quelli che ci sono,anche con Tata.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2022)

*Tuttosport: è allarme Maignan. Il muscolo non reagisce come ci si aspettava. Il portiere continua ad avere fastidi al polpaccio già infortunato due volte. Se gli esami evidenzieranno lesioni, si andrà sul mercato. La speranza del Milan è di recuperare Maignan per il match contro la Roma. La situazione di Sportiello QUI -) * Sportiello: muro Dea. Origi: arriva il sostituto?


----------



## Baba (20 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Beh,penso che per raggiungere il vero obiettivo,cioè il 4 posto,si può tirare a campare con quelli che ci sono,anche con Tata.


Tata non deve giocare più nemmeno la coppa Italia, non scherziamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Beh,penso che per raggiungere il vero obiettivo,cioè il 4 posto,si può tirare a campare con quelli che ci sono,anche con Tata.


sicuro?
speriamo....
ma che non si dia la colpa del fallimento dell'annata, se ci sarà, al solo portiere. 
io non ho grandi sensazioni per i prossimi mesi...


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2022)

Non è che i medici di Milanello sono quelli che negli anni 80 facevano i camerieri sempre a Milanello quando Farina affittava per i matrimoni?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: è allarme Maignan. Il muscolo non reagisce come ci si aspettava. Il portiere continua ad avere fastidi al polpaccio già infortunato due volte. Se gli esami evidenzieranno lesioni, si andrà sul mercato. La speranza del Milan è di recuperare Maignan per il match contro la Roma. La situazione di Sportiello QUI -) * Sportiello: muro Dea. Origi: arriva il sostituto?



Forse in futuro è il caso smetta di fare lanci di 80 mt


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le numerose news già riferite ieri su Maignan e aggiunge: quello che è successo a Dubai spiega bene la situazione. Nei primi giorni di ritiro Mike Maignan faticava in palestra nella prima parte di allenamento, e poi volava in campo per qualche tuffo tra i pali. Ieri è sbucato dagli spogliatoi per qualche chiacchiera con il d.t. Maldini ma ha evitato di mettere alla prova il polpaccio sinistro. La dimostrazione che il percorso di recupero ha subito un rallentamento: la possibilità di rivederlo alla ripresa del campionato è svanita. E non è tutto: lo staff medico non fa previsioni sui tempi di recupero, occorrerà un monitoraggio costante. Già nelle prossime ore, dopo il rientro in Italia (oggi la partenza) verranno verificate le sue condizioni con nuovi esami. Nel frattempo Maignan non prenderà parte alla trasferta con la Salernitana e per le successive gare resta l’interrogativo. Cautela L’unica strada che il Milan intende seguire è quella della massima cautela: Mike si era fermato a fine settembre in nazionale; a ottobre la ricaduta. Questa non è l’ennesima recidiva ma il caso di un muscolo che non risponde come i medici si sarebbero aspettati. La certezza è che non verranno affrettati i tempi, i prossimi 10-15 giorni saranno decisivi per definire una strategia: se Mike sarà pronto subito, bene. Nel frattempo Tatarusanu o Mirante. Altrimenti, si dovesse arrivare a metà gennaio, il club potrebbe provare ad anticipare l’arrivo di Marco Sportiello dall’Atalanta, ora previsto da svincolato per giugno. Servirebbe un accordo con i nerazzurri: ostacolo superabile.
> 
> *Pioli su Maignan e altri temi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...detto-ci-crediamo-maignan-leao-giroud.123266/
> 
> *Tuttosport: è allarme Maignan. Il muscolo non reagisce come ci si aspettava. Il portiere continua ad avere fastidi al polpaccio già infortunato due volte. Se gli esami evidenzieranno lesioni, si andrà sul mercato. La speranza del Milan è di recuperare Maignan per il match contro la Roma. La situazione di Sportiello QUI -) * Sportiello: muro Dea. Origi: arriva il sostituto?


.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le numerose news già riferite ieri su Maignan e aggiunge: quello che è successo a Dubai spiega bene la situazione. Nei primi giorni di ritiro Mike Maignan faticava in palestra nella prima parte di allenamento, e poi volava in campo per qualche tuffo tra i pali. Ieri è sbucato dagli spogliatoi per qualche chiacchiera con il d.t. Maldini ma ha evitato di mettere alla prova il polpaccio sinistro. La dimostrazione che il percorso di recupero ha subito un rallentamento: la possibilità di rivederlo alla ripresa del campionato è svanita. E non è tutto: lo staff medico non fa previsioni sui tempi di recupero, occorrerà un monitoraggio costante. Già nelle prossime ore, dopo il rientro in Italia (oggi la partenza) verranno verificate le sue condizioni con nuovi esami. Nel frattempo Maignan non prenderà parte alla trasferta con la Salernitana e per le successive gare resta l’interrogativo. Cautela L’unica strada che il Milan intende seguire è quella della massima cautela: Mike si era fermato a fine settembre in nazionale; a ottobre la ricaduta. Questa non è l’ennesima recidiva ma il caso di un muscolo che non risponde come i medici si sarebbero aspettati. La certezza è che non verranno affrettati i tempi, i prossimi 10-15 giorni saranno decisivi per definire una strategia: se Mike sarà pronto subito, bene. Nel frattempo Tatarusanu o Mirante. Altrimenti, si dovesse arrivare a metà gennaio, il club potrebbe provare ad anticipare l’arrivo di Marco Sportiello dall’Atalanta, ora previsto da svincolato per giugno. Servirebbe un accordo con i nerazzurri: ostacolo superabile.
> 
> *Pioli su Maignan e altri temi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...detto-ci-crediamo-maignan-leao-giroud.123266/
> 
> *Tuttosport: è allarme Maignan. Il muscolo non reagisce come ci si aspettava. Il portiere continua ad avere fastidi al polpaccio già infortunato due volte. Se gli esami evidenzieranno lesioni, si andrà sul mercato. La speranza del Milan è di recuperare Maignan per il match contro la Roma. La situazione di Sportiello QUI -) * Sportiello: muro Dea. Origi: arriva il sostituto?


Tutte ipotesi, visto che i diretti interessati mai ci hanno rivelato tutto.
Sanno solo loro, o almeno spero, quello che è successo e che succede.

Vorrei aprire una discussione sul tema : ma quanto è cambiata la comunicazione sugli infortuni??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le numerose news già riferite ieri su Maignan e aggiunge: quello che è successo a Dubai spiega bene la situazione. Nei primi giorni di ritiro Mike Maignan faticava in palestra nella prima parte di allenamento, e poi volava in campo per qualche tuffo tra i pali. Ieri è sbucato dagli spogliatoi per qualche chiacchiera con il d.t. Maldini ma ha evitato di mettere alla prova il polpaccio sinistro. La dimostrazione che il percorso di recupero ha subito un rallentamento: la possibilità di rivederlo alla ripresa del campionato è svanita. E non è tutto: lo staff medico non fa previsioni sui tempi di recupero, occorrerà un monitoraggio costante. Già nelle prossime ore, dopo il rientro in Italia (oggi la partenza) verranno verificate le sue condizioni con nuovi esami. Nel frattempo Maignan non prenderà parte alla trasferta con la Salernitana e per le successive gare resta l’interrogativo. Cautela L’unica strada che il Milan intende seguire è quella della massima cautela: Mike si era fermato a fine settembre in nazionale; a ottobre la ricaduta. Questa non è l’ennesima recidiva ma il caso di un muscolo che non risponde come i medici si sarebbero aspettati. La certezza è che non verranno affrettati i tempi, i prossimi 10-15 giorni saranno decisivi per definire una strategia: se Mike sarà pronto subito, bene. Nel frattempo Tatarusanu o Mirante. Altrimenti, si dovesse arrivare a metà gennaio, il club potrebbe provare ad anticipare l’arrivo di Marco Sportiello dall’Atalanta, ora previsto da svincolato per giugno. Servirebbe un accordo con i nerazzurri: ostacolo superabile.
> 
> *Pioli su Maignan e altri temi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...detto-ci-crediamo-maignan-leao-giroud.123266/
> 
> *Tuttosport: è allarme Maignan. Il muscolo non reagisce come ci si aspettava. Il portiere continua ad avere fastidi al polpaccio già infortunato due volte. Se gli esami evidenzieranno lesioni, si andrà sul mercato. La speranza del Milan è di recuperare Maignan per il match contro la Roma. La situazione di Sportiello QUI -) * Sportiello: muro Dea. Origi: arriva il sostituto?



Purtroppo mi sembra tutto un girovagare dietro alla terza ricaduta.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2022)

Il paradosso del caso Maignan è che è fermo da cosi tanto tempo che sarebbe guarito anche sul divano ingozzandosi di panini, come un comune mortale che gioca il campionato amatoriale.
Certo, avrebbe preso peso ma la lesione sarebbe guarita.

Questo è curato, monitorato, allenato, portato alle miti temperature di dubai e sente ancora dolore dopo 3 mesi??
Nel frattempo sono guariti saele e calabria che avevano problemi ben più gravi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutte ipotesi, visto che i diretti interessati mai ci hanno rivelato tutto.
> Sanno solo loro, o almeno spero, quello che è successo e che succede.
> 
> Vorrei aprire una discussione sul tema : ma quanto è cambiata la comunicazione sugli infortuni??


Che vuoi sapere più di così ? Mike non è ancora guarito e si fa tutto con più cautela per non rischiare di farlo infortunare ancora. 

Non c’è nessun complotto.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che vuoi sapere più di così ? Mike non è ancora guarito e si fa tutto con più cautela per non rischiare di farlo infortunare ancora.
> 
> Non c’è nessun complotto.


E chi ha parlato di complotti ?
Io ho parlato di comunicazione radicalmente cambiata sugli infortuni.
Ma tu ricordi il medico sociale di turno che subito dopo l'infortunio andava in tv , coi tifosi che pendevano dalle sue labbra, e dava una diagnosi con addirittura il grado della lesione?

Oggi accade? Dimmi tu se accade.

Oggi si comunica che c'è un problema e che verrà rivalutato tra x giorni.
Non ti dicono a momenti nemmeno dove è avvenuto il problema e men che meno l'entità della lesione.
Bada , non accade solo da noi.
Io non so se lo si faccia per cautela, legge sulla privacy o per quale assurdo motivo ma non mi dire che nulla è cambiato perchè offenderesti la mia intelligenza e memoria storica.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

Solo a noi capitano tutti questi infortuni per il 1° portiere. Solo a noi.
Spero almeno che per la Supercoppa Italiana del 18 gennaio contro le melme sia recuperato a 100%.
Ma conoscendo l'ambiente Milan, starà fuori fino a Marzo.


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2022)

l'avevo scritto ieri purtroppo
comunque al momento non si sa niente di definitivo, sono solo speculazioni prima degli esami specifici


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le numerose news già riferite ieri su Maignan e aggiunge: quello che è successo a Dubai spiega bene la situazione. Nei primi giorni di ritiro Mike Maignan faticava in palestra nella prima parte di allenamento, e poi volava in campo per qualche tuffo tra i pali. Ieri è sbucato dagli spogliatoi per qualche chiacchiera con il d.t. Maldini ma ha evitato di mettere alla prova il polpaccio sinistro. La dimostrazione che il percorso di recupero ha subito un rallentamento: la possibilità di rivederlo alla ripresa del campionato è svanita. E non è tutto: lo staff medico non fa previsioni sui tempi di recupero, occorrerà un monitoraggio costante. Già nelle prossime ore, dopo il rientro in Italia (oggi la partenza) verranno verificate le sue condizioni con nuovi esami. Nel frattempo Maignan non prenderà parte alla trasferta con la Salernitana e per le successive gare resta l’interrogativo. Cautela L’unica strada che il Milan intende seguire è quella della massima cautela: Mike si era fermato a fine settembre in nazionale; a ottobre la ricaduta. Questa non è l’ennesima recidiva ma il caso di un muscolo che non risponde come i medici si sarebbero aspettati. La certezza è che non verranno affrettati i tempi, i prossimi 10-15 giorni saranno decisivi per definire una strategia: se Mike sarà pronto subito, bene. Nel frattempo Tatarusanu o Mirante. Altrimenti, si dovesse arrivare a metà gennaio, il club potrebbe provare ad anticipare l’arrivo di Marco Sportiello dall’Atalanta, ora previsto da svincolato per giugno. Servirebbe un accordo con i nerazzurri: ostacolo superabile.
> 
> *Pioli su Maignan e altri temi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...detto-ci-crediamo-maignan-leao-giroud.123266/
> 
> *Tuttosport: è allarme Maignan. Il muscolo non reagisce come ci si aspettava. Il portiere continua ad avere fastidi al polpaccio già infortunato due volte. Se gli esami evidenzieranno lesioni, si andrà sul mercato. La speranza del Milan è di recuperare Maignan per il match contro la Roma. La situazione di Sportiello QUI -) * Sportiello: muro Dea. Origi: arriva il sostituto?


.


----------



## Wetter (20 Dicembre 2022)

Se al rientro non è pronto pazienza, se non siamo capaci di battere la Salernitana con Dracula o Mirante in porta, da campioni d'Italia uscenti, è meglio che andiamo ad iscriverci direttamente al campionato di terza categoria. Il vero obiettivo è vederlo in campo per il 18 Gennaio, il giorno della Supercoppa Italiana....


----------



## UDG (20 Dicembre 2022)

Questo si è strappato il polpaccio


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che vuoi sapere più di così ? Mike non è ancora guarito e si fa tutto con più cautela per non rischiare di farlo infortunare ancora.
> 
> Non c’è nessun complotto.



Oppure Mike ha subito una nuova lesione e nessuno ha il coraggio di dirlo, perché magari qualcuno lo ha ritenuto guarito giorni fa e hanno caricato un po' di più la preparazione. Ma questa è una lontana ipotesi. Resterà da vedere quanto ancora resterà fuori Mike: avremo così un quadro più chiaro anche senza comunicazioni.

Non c'è nessun complotto. Forse un po' di imperizia?

Una grave lesione ad un polpaccio potrebbe necessitare anche di 3/4 mesi trattamenti per una completa guarigione. Allora, l'anno scorso abbiamo perso efficacia difensiva proprio per l'assenza di Mike. Causa: infortunio al polpaccio. Con la tecnologia che hanno le società sportive non credo non fosse preventivabile un nuovo infortunio, magari a distanza di mesi o anni, ma la criticità era palese. 

Ecco una prima forma di imperizia: iniziare la stagione con un portiere che non giocherebbe neanche in Serie B. Chi è intellettualmente onesto non può che rilevare questo. Infatti oggi si corre ai ripari e - senza complotti - si cerca Sportiello. E io che mi sono preso del ******* perchè ho osato scrivere che per me era più prioritario trovare un portiere che non rinnovare Giroud. Anche perchè in attacco abbiamo Ibra - infortunato - Origi - infortunato - Lazetic - non pronto - CDK - non pronto. Ahh scusate. Serve anche una punta vera ))

Comunque la comunicazione sugli infortuni è cambiata decisamente. Ci sono due componenti che hanno contribuito a questo cambiamento, la legge sulla privacy - che a volte è estesa anche nei casi dove non è necessario - e l'imperizia o mancanza di esperienza medica di alcuni: molti temono figure barbine e semplicemente non si espongono.


----------



## Route66 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Se al rientro non è pronto pazienza, se non siamo capaci di battere la Salernitana con Dracula o Mirante in porta, da campioni d'Italia uscenti, è meglio che andiamo ad iscriverci direttamente al campionato di terza categoria. *Il vero obiettivo è vederlo in campo per il 18 Gennaio*, il giorno della Supercoppa Italiana....


Concordo assolutamente con la prima parte di quanto hai scritto ma il forte dubbio è nella parte evidenziata....
Un problema al polpaccio è già di suo uno dei peggiori a livello muscolare e in questo caso si tratta addirittura di una ricaduta durante la fase di recupero da quello precedente....il peggio del peggio.
E' probabile che siano ancora cauti nel recupero per evitare una seconda ricaduta ed allora non ci sarebbe da preoccarsi più di tanto ma da come ci sta girando ultimamente è anche possibile che siamo nella peggiore delle ipotesi....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che vuoi sapere più di così ? Mike non è ancora guarito e si fa tutto con più cautela per non rischiare di farlo infortunare ancora.
> 
> Non c’è nessun complotto.


Garantisci? Mi sentirei più tranquillo se mi dessi le garanzie del garante


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Dicembre 2022)

Portiere fracico.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le numerose news già riferite ieri su Maignan e aggiunge: quello che è successo a Dubai spiega bene la situazione. Nei primi giorni di ritiro Mike Maignan faticava in palestra nella prima parte di allenamento, e poi volava in campo per qualche tuffo tra i pali. Ieri è sbucato dagli spogliatoi per qualche chiacchiera con il d.t. Maldini ma ha evitato di mettere alla prova il polpaccio sinistro. La dimostrazione che il percorso di recupero ha subito un rallentamento: la possibilità di rivederlo alla ripresa del campionato è svanita. E non è tutto: lo staff medico non fa previsioni sui tempi di recupero, occorrerà un monitoraggio costante. Già nelle prossime ore, dopo il rientro in Italia (oggi la partenza) verranno verificate le sue condizioni con nuovi esami. Nel frattempo Maignan non prenderà parte alla trasferta con la Salernitana e per le successive gare resta l’interrogativo. Cautela L’unica strada che il Milan intende seguire è quella della massima cautela: Mike si era fermato a fine settembre in nazionale; a ottobre la ricaduta. Questa non è l’ennesima recidiva ma il caso di un muscolo che non risponde come i medici si sarebbero aspettati. La certezza è che non verranno affrettati i tempi, i prossimi 10-15 giorni saranno decisivi per definire una strategia: se Mike sarà pronto subito, bene. Nel frattempo Tatarusanu o Mirante. Altrimenti, si dovesse arrivare a metà gennaio, il club potrebbe provare ad anticipare l’arrivo di Marco Sportiello dall’Atalanta, ora previsto da svincolato per giugno. Servirebbe un accordo con i nerazzurri: ostacolo superabile.
> 
> *Pioli su Maignan e altri temi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...detto-ci-crediamo-maignan-leao-giroud.123266/
> 
> *Tuttosport: è allarme Maignan. Il muscolo non reagisce come ci si aspettava. Il portiere continua ad avere fastidi al polpaccio già infortunato due volte. Se gli esami evidenzieranno lesioni, si andrà sul mercato. La speranza del Milan è di recuperare Maignan per il match contro la Roma. La situazione di Sportiello QUI -) * Sportiello: muro Dea. Origi: arriva il sostituto?


Se c'è lesione meglio si vadano a nascondere tutti. Medici, infermieri,OSS,preparatori, barellieri e garanti.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le numerose news già riferite ieri su Maignan e aggiunge: quello che è successo a Dubai spiega bene la situazione. Nei primi giorni di ritiro Mike Maignan faticava in palestra nella prima parte di allenamento, e poi volava in campo per qualche tuffo tra i pali. Ieri è sbucato dagli spogliatoi per qualche chiacchiera con il d.t. Maldini ma ha evitato di mettere alla prova il polpaccio sinistro. La dimostrazione che il percorso di recupero ha subito un rallentamento: la possibilità di rivederlo alla ripresa del campionato è svanita. E non è tutto: lo staff medico non fa previsioni sui tempi di recupero, occorrerà un monitoraggio costante. Già nelle prossime ore, dopo il rientro in Italia (oggi la partenza) verranno verificate le sue condizioni con nuovi esami. Nel frattempo Maignan non prenderà parte alla trasferta con la Salernitana e per le successive gare resta l’interrogativo. Cautela L’unica strada che il Milan intende seguire è quella della massima cautela: Mike si era fermato a fine settembre in nazionale; a ottobre la ricaduta. Questa non è l’ennesima recidiva ma il caso di un muscolo che non risponde come i medici si sarebbero aspettati. La certezza è che non verranno affrettati i tempi, i prossimi 10-15 giorni saranno decisivi per definire una strategia: se Mike sarà pronto subito, bene. Nel frattempo Tatarusanu o Mirante. Altrimenti, si dovesse arrivare a metà gennaio, il club potrebbe provare ad anticipare l’arrivo di Marco Sportiello dall’Atalanta, ora previsto da svincolato per giugno. Servirebbe un accordo con i nerazzurri: ostacolo superabile.
> 
> *Pioli su Maignan e altri temi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...detto-ci-crediamo-maignan-leao-giroud.123266/
> 
> *Tuttosport: è allarme Maignan. Il muscolo non reagisce come ci si aspettava. Il portiere continua ad avere fastidi al polpaccio già infortunato due volte. Se gli esami evidenzieranno lesioni, si andrà sul mercato. La speranza del Milan è di recuperare Maignan per il match contro la Roma. La situazione di Sportiello QUI -) * Sportiello: muro Dea. Origi: arriva il sostituto?


Comunque vada la storia, con Maignan è bene fare una chiacchierata seria a quattr'occhi perchè mi pare che ne combini di tutti i colori quando deve recuperare da un infortunio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Quindi un altro paio di mesi con Mirante/Tata in porta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Concordo assolutamente con la prima parte di quanto hai scritto ma il forte dubbio è nella parte evidenziata....
> Un problema al polpaccio è già di suo uno dei peggiori a livello muscolare e in questo caso si tratta addirittura di una ricaduta durante la fase di recupero da quello precedente....il peggio del peggio.
> *E' probabile che siano ancora cauti nel recupero per evitare una seconda ricaduta *ed allora non ci sarebbe da preoccarsi più di tanto ma da come ci sta girando ultimamente è anche possibile che siamo nella peggiore delle ipotesi....



Se così fosse, la società si è dimostrata ancora una volta incapace e soprattutto scorretta nei confronti dei tifosi.
Incredibile il fatto di non parlare chiaro su quale caxxo sia il problema attuale di Mike a distanza di 2 mesi e mezzo dal suo stop.
Così come è incredibile fare scena muta e lasciare che i giornali ne dicano di ogni colore per settimane (facendo preoccupare/incaxxare i tifosi)


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se così fosse, la società si è dimostrata ancora una volta incapace e soprattutto scorretta nei confronti dei tifosi.
> Incredibile il fatto di non parlare chiaro su quale caxxo sia il problema attuale di Mike a distanza di 2 mesi e mezzo dal suo stop.
> Così come è incredibile fare scena muta e lasciare che i giornali ne dicano di ogni colore per settimane (facendo preoccupare/incaxxare i tifosi)


Il problema è sempre quello.Quando dici società chi intendo di preciso?Cardinale che aala0ena conosce i nomi dei giocatori? L avatar Scaroni?il nuovo AD che non ha ancora detto mezza parola sul Milan?il garante che esce fuori solo quando si vince?oggi non abbiamo una figura di riferimento e di polso che faccia da collante tra proprietà e tifoso. Tutto sta nel recuperare qualche info durante le conferenze di Pioli altrimenti dietro c'è il nulla cosmico in quanto a comunicazione.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Carriera finita, dai.

Da noi ci rimetterebbe la pelle anche il gigante buono che guarisce gli altri ne "Il miglio verde".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il problema è sempre quello.Quando dici società chi intendo di preciso?Cardinale che aala0ena conosce i nomi dei giocatori? L avatar Scaroni?il nuovo AD che non ha ancora detto mezza parola sul Milan?il garante che esce fuori solo quando si vince?oggi non abbiamo una figura di riferimento e di polso che faccia da collante tra proprietà e tifoso. Tutto sta nel recuperare qualche info durante le conferenze di Pioli altrimenti dietro c'è il nulla cosmico in quanto a comunicazione.



Beh, lo sai bene. 
Certo non possiamo aspettarci che sia Cardianale a parlare dell'infortunio di Maignan, così come non possiamo aspettarci che sia Scaroni (che nel chip impiantato nel cervello gli hanno caricato solamente la questione dello stadio a S.Siro), o Furlani oppure quello operato alle corde vocali (Massara).

Due sono le ipotesi:
O parla il garante o parla Vercellone.
Ma il garante è muto così come è muto il responsabile delle comunicazioni.

E noi tifosi? Beh, noi mica siamo importanti.
Siamo la plebaia, perché mai farci sapere determinate notizie? Molto meglio farci soffrire sotto i cannoneggiamenti dei giornali.
Ricordo l'anno scorso quando qualcuno provava a giustificare questo insensato modo di NON comunicare.... "lo fanno per pre-tattica". Meglio stendere un velo pietosa va..


----------



## __king george__ (20 Dicembre 2022)

non per fare il profeta di sventura (retroattivo) ma lo dissi un bel po di mesi fa che non mi sembrava normale per un portiere tutti quei problemini continui..mi dissero che era un caso ma i portieri in genere quando iniziano con dei problemi a catena sono sempre azzi amari..

buttiamoci sul portiere del marocco


----------



## Garrincha (20 Dicembre 2022)

Il problema fin qui non è certo il portiere ma la sterilità offensiva


----------



## Butcher (20 Dicembre 2022)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Portiere fracico.


Come tutti gli altri.
Forse il problema non sono i giocatori.


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le numerose news già riferite ieri su Maignan e aggiunge: quello che è successo a Dubai spiega bene la situazione. Nei primi giorni di ritiro Mike Maignan faticava in palestra nella prima parte di allenamento, e poi volava in campo per qualche tuffo tra i pali. Ieri è sbucato dagli spogliatoi per qualche chiacchiera con il d.t. Maldini ma ha evitato di mettere alla prova il polpaccio sinistro. La dimostrazione che il percorso di recupero ha subito un rallentamento: la possibilità di rivederlo alla ripresa del campionato è svanita. E non è tutto: lo staff medico non fa previsioni sui tempi di recupero, occorrerà un monitoraggio costante. Già nelle prossime ore, dopo il rientro in Italia (oggi la partenza) verranno verificate le sue condizioni con nuovi esami. Nel frattempo Maignan non prenderà parte alla trasferta con la Salernitana e per le successive gare resta l’interrogativo. Cautela L’unica strada che il Milan intende seguire è quella della massima cautela: Mike si era fermato a fine settembre in nazionale; a ottobre la ricaduta. Questa non è l’ennesima recidiva ma il caso di un muscolo che non risponde come i medici si sarebbero aspettati. La certezza è che non verranno affrettati i tempi, i prossimi 10-15 giorni saranno decisivi per definire una strategia: se Mike sarà pronto subito, bene. Nel frattempo Tatarusanu o Mirante. Altrimenti, si dovesse arrivare a metà gennaio, il club potrebbe provare ad anticipare l’arrivo di Marco Sportiello dall’Atalanta, ora previsto da svincolato per giugno. Servirebbe un accordo con i nerazzurri: ostacolo superabile.
> 
> *Pioli su Maignan e altri temi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...detto-ci-crediamo-maignan-leao-giroud.123266/
> 
> *Tuttosport: è allarme Maignan. Il muscolo non reagisce come ci si aspettava. Il portiere continua ad avere fastidi al polpaccio già infortunato due volte. Se gli esami evidenzieranno lesioni, si andrà sul mercato. La speranza del Milan è di recuperare Maignan per il match contro la Roma. La situazione di Sportiello QUI -) * Sportiello: muro Dea. Origi: arriva il sostituto?



Il polpaccio è un muscolo delicato, il più delicato per un calciatore...un infortunio al polpaccio è sempre una grossa incognita.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ma non è che il ragazzo ha problemi extracalcistici?

Di solito quando nascondono così tanto un infortunio, quando doveva rientrare per esempio dopo 2 mesi e poi si prolunga, è perché nascondono qualcosa.


----------

